# ,

## kardinal178

,    ,       .     .

----------

> ,    ,       .     .


     . .     .

----------


## kardinal178

15 %  ?

----------


## Leyla_24

> .


   ?     ?
" 226.1.             ,     ,          
( .    03.07.2016 N 242-)
(    02.11.2013 N 306-)

1.       ,      ,                   ,      .
( .    28.12.2013 N 420-,  28.11.2015 N 327-,  03.07.2016 N 242-)
2.         (       )   ,     ,          ,    214.1,    1  214.2,  214.3, 214.4  214.9    ,                212  , :
( .    28.11.2015 N 327-,  03.07.2016 N 242-,  03.04.2017 N 58-)
1)    ,           ,    ,  ,       .               ,            ,    .          ,   ,      ."

----------


## Leyla_24

/     15%,     15%    )))

----------


## kardinal178

> /     15%,     15%    )))


    /   6% ?

----------


## Leyla_24

?

----------


## kardinal178

> ?



      ?

----------


## _

> ,    ,      .     .


,   , ..   ,      .    ,          ,   ?

----------

